# Long Breaks inbetween classes



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Just wandering what you guys do doing your breaks? I personally just watch movies/series on my iPod as I have a hour/3hour long breaks ea week. O and I often do homework/study during this spare time.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Btw im at uni if any1 was wandering - ik highschoolers have short breaks


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I just skip the remaining lecture(s) if there's more than a 3-hour gap oke

Homework can be done in the smaller gaps and at home. Anything longer, I'd rather go back home and chill :yes


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

I usually go to the library to study and do my readings. I can't study at home because its distracting. If I'm done with all my work, I go to the computer lab and surf the net. I have two 5 hour breaks between classes next year ugh.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

In the past I did homework, studied, ate, and read. Every now and then I'd listen to a podcast but it's hard for me to concentrate on what is being said when I'm in a place other people can show up in.


----------



## Chrool (May 19, 2013)

I have a 4 hour break this semester in between 2 compulsary classes. So far i've just done homework and caught up on a couple shows, but I think i might get around to going to the movies if theres something good showing.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I have too many gaps in my schedule this semester (my very first semester, of course) and I'm fretting over what to do to fill them. I get one two-hour break on Monday and Wednesday, and two one-hour breaks on Tuesday and Friday (not as bad as some of you, but if I had a longer break I'd just be able to go home for a little while). How wonderful. :|


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Dinner said:


> I have too many gaps in my schedule this semester (my very first semester, of course) and I'm fretting over what to do to fill them. I get one two-hour break on Monday and Wednesday, and two one-hour breaks on Tuesday and Friday (not as bad as some of you, but if I had a longer break I'd just be able to go home for a little while). How wonderful. :|


 I recommend watching movies on your ipod/phone if your alone for most of them. That's if you got enough downloads to get them. Oh and homework!


----------



## EdwinP (Aug 27, 2013)

i would take out the 3ds or use the computers


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

I feel really awkward and self-conscious when im on campus so I always feel forced to leave in between classes. Whenever I try staying on campus I can never relax enough to cget anything done or even entertain myself. I go to a jc so I just go home in between classes.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

I usually just go to the library and study, but I dunno I wouldn't really watch movies in there because I'm paranoid the sound will be too loud through my headphones xD Sometimes I find a secluded place outside if it's nice and maybe call a friend or surf around on the internet.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

hide out in a secluded spot in the library, or just go home


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Most of my classes are back to back, but I have about an hour break near the end of the day. I usually go get something to eat since I'm usually starving by then, or I go study.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Do homework, it was usually photoshop stuff so I had to sign into the Mac lab.
Other then that I'd eat lunch, draw, listen to music ir watch netflix on my Ipad.

Sometimes I sleep.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

My school is about a 10 minute bike ride away from where I live so I usually go home, eat and take a nap. But most of the time, i'm too lazy to bike home so I just go to the library and nap there lol.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I live on campus now, so I just go back to my room when there is longer than a 50 minute break between classes. I only have a significant break one day per week this semester, anyways. 

For the last 2 years when I was a commuter student, I just hid in the library study rooms and surfed the web/studied when I had any breaks.


----------



## Mya (Aug 31, 2012)

I have an almost 2 hour break because I take classes at 2 different schools, so I actually go home and eat lunch during that time. I love it, it helps me soothe my anxiety and it saves me from sitting alone in the library the entire time.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

When I had long breaks like that, I would either drive home and then go back later, or I would play videogames on my computer or my DS which I would bring with me everyday. I couldn't do homework in the library because it was too loud and there were to many people, so it got distracting.


----------



## Kirit3 (Jul 30, 2013)

My school is 1 hour bus ride from my house and I have a morning class until 2 and a class at 6:30
I'm terrified right now. My school is small and the weather is getting cold. Soon it'll be too cold to hide in the park. I want to do homework but I can't concentrate with people laughing around me. I'm thinking ear plugs.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My dorm is very close to most of my classes, except my math and sociology classes, which are all the way in this desolate area across the campus (don't ask me what the architects were thinking). For the close classes, I usually just go back to the dorm and draw, do homework, or watch a tv show on netflix. Even for the far classes I'll sometimes come back, otherwise I'll stay in the general area of my next class and try to eat some food nearby, or check out the library which is near one of my classes on mondays, wednesdays, and fridays.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I went to a computer lab on campus and worked on assignments.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Usually spend my break with friends, we're either all studying, catching up on assignments, going out to eat... and if the break's long, we might go to downtown or a closer community to hang out. It's easier too since most of my friends take similar classes or have similar breaks.

It's gonna be a bit different this year since some of them are splitting off into different programs so we're gonna have to see how it goes.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a 6 hour layoff on Wednesdays and live an hour away. I go to school in the city though, so I'll either roam around, do homework, or mess around on the internet.


----------



## artsavesmysoul (Feb 2, 2012)

On Tuesdays I have a 4 hour break in between I just usually go to the library or Campus Center and use the computer to like watch videos and shows lol


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

I usually try to do things like work on homework, get ahead on an art project and just kind of meet little goals I have set for myself. If nothing else I either watch YouTube or listen to podcasts. If need be I try to take a nap in my car if it isn't too hot out.


----------



## SymphonicLove (Aug 7, 2013)

In my free periods I normally tend to just sit in the school cafe and read a book, the reason why I don't read in the school library is because it's relatively small and is always jam packed so I prefer to sit on an empty table by myself.


----------



## Bianca424 (Sep 5, 2013)

There was a semester when I had a five-hour break. I just hangout with my friends if I there were no assignments and projects given. Sometimes, I chose not to go to my next class because I didn't feel like going to class anymore.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I do homework. I'm a math major so there's always homework and studying for me to do. :teeth


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I usually skip the class that is at the end of the break, but when I don't I study or spend time on my laptop.


----------

